# what is the right strain for me?



## beginning grower (Mar 13, 2006)

this is my first grow and i plan on growing outside.  where i live, during the summers, it stays between 90-100 degrees.  i have close to no experience dealing with plants so a fairly easy strain to grow would be nice as well.  i am looking for quality over quantity because only a few people will be smoking this *hopefully* soon to be one day bud.  thank you for responding.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

whats up begining grower. click on the link. go to strains. click on that and it will show you a list of indoor/outdoor strains. you should be able to find something in there. www.seedbankupdate.com


----------

